#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποίηση εκτιμητή ακινήτων

## Allobar

΄Εχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την πιστοποίηση Εκτιμητών Ακινήτων; Ποιοι είναι οι οργανισμοί που την κάνουν, ποιες οι προϋποθέσεις κλπ..

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα!

Μα γιατί? Χρειάζεται και πιστοποίηση ? ΝΤεμεκ Μηχανικοί, πρέπει να πάμε να γραφτούμε και σε άλλους συλλόγους και παρασύλλογα και να δίνουμε ετήσια συνδρομη?

Πάντως σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω απο κάτι τέτοιο, που προτείνει ο Χάρης http://www.apistis.com/%CE%B2%CE%B9%...4%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------

